# Recorded Gameplay Flickers (not in game, just the recording)



## AlphaWu1f (Aug 27, 2020)

Recently setup a new computer to play/record with through OBS.
i5-10400
RTX 2060 Super
Running OBS as Admin

When I try recording, the game plays super smooth with no issues, but when I watch the recording it has a flicker across the whole screen, most noticeable the more I'm moving.
I'm new to the whole recording aspect and not sure what to adjust/what could be causing this issue. I tried searching the forums but couldn't find a solution.
Log file and OBS settings are attached.
Video example below, low quality clip but it shows the flicker.





						- YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					youtu.be
				




Thank you for your help!


----------



## Moench (Sep 24, 2020)

same problem here. latest nvidia driver installed. The recording is flickering like hell. Have you found any solution?


----------



## AlphaWu1f (Sep 24, 2020)

Moench said:


> same problem here. latest nvidia driver installed. The recording is flickering like hell. Have you found any solution?


Nope unfortunately no fix yet; I’ve tried Googling and tinkering with settings but nothing seems to fix it. There’s basically zero dropped frames so it’s not lacking processor power, I’m thinking it’s something to do with encoding settings?


----------



## elektrik (Sep 26, 2020)

AlphaWu1f said:


> Recently setup a new computer to play/record with through OBS.
> i5-10400
> RTX 2060 Super
> Running OBS as Admin
> ...





I'm currently making a video explaining how I was able to fix this problem after a couple of moths of dealing with this in OBS Studio and Streamlabs OBS for youtube so I can share it here. This problem has been very annoying to deal with as im sure it is for yourself.


----------



## AlphaWu1f (Sep 26, 2020)

elektrik said:


> I'm currently making a video explaining how I was able to fix this problem after a couple of moths of dealing with this in OBS Studio and Streamlabs OBS for youtube so I can share it here. This problem has been very annoying to deal with as im sure it is for yourself.


Dude yes! I’ve tinkered with every setting possible one at a time to no avail, I so look forward to your video! Hopefully it fixes the issue for me as well


----------



## Moench (Oct 2, 2020)

my problem is gone as soon as i turn off nvidia graphic filters. Is that any help for you?


----------



## AlphaWu1f (Oct 2, 2020)

Moench said:


> my problem is gone as soon as i turn off nvidia graphic filters. Is that any help for you?


Hmmm I’ll check if mine are on still! I just recorded the other night and it worked fine and I could t figure out why, I’ll see if I turned the filters off at one point! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## AlphaWu1f (Oct 3, 2020)

Moench said:


> my problem is gone as soon as i turn off nvidia graphic filters. Is that any help for you?


Ah mine are off now! Must have reset after an update; I can't believe I didn't think of checking that before. Thank you! That seems to be the solution for me!


----------



## elektrik (Oct 5, 2020)

AlphaWu1f said:


> Recently setup a new computer to play/record with through OBS.
> i5-10400
> RTX 2060 Super
> Running OBS as Admin
> ...



I'm not an expert on this so don't have a full explanation for why the timing and ratios for monitor refresh rate and video output frame rate matter but made this short video showing my settings and what fixed this for me.

Relevant Specs 

I5-9600k (4.7GHz) 

GTX 1660 Super (6 GB) OC to 1935MHz 
16GB RAM (3200MHz) 
EVGA 650W (60+ Gold) 
Samsung 1TB SSD 
Seagate 10TB HDD 
(link to video) 








						Fix for Flickering when recording gameplay (Streamlabs OBS)
					

thanks for watching my first upload, also important to turn off all overlays (Xbox Gamebar and GeForce experience).My System:I5-9600k (4.7GHz) GTX 1660 Super...




					youtu.be


----------



## AlphaWu1f (Oct 5, 2020)

elektrik said:


> I'm not an expert on this so don't have a full explanation for why the timing and ratios for monitor refresh rate and video output frame rate matter but made this short video showing my settings and what fixed this for me.
> 
> Relevant Specs
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information! For me it was fixed with the suggestion above turning off Nvidia filters.


----------



## gunslingerjr (Oct 29, 2020)

AlphaWu1f said:


> Recently setup a new computer to play/record with through OBS.
> i5-10400
> RTX 2060 Super
> Running OBS as Admin
> ...



I was receiving the same issue ,below is a video on how i resolved it









						OBS FLICKERING COMPLETE FIX
					

HOW TO STOP NVIDIA GEFORCE EXPERIENCE FLICKERING WHEN RECORDING GAMES ON PC!! In this video I will be teaching you how to stop the OBS STUDIO/ STREAMLABS OBS...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## gunslingerjr (Oct 29, 2020)

Moench said:


> my problem is gone as soon as i turn off nvidia graphic filters. Is that any help for you?



I was receiving the same issue and you can still use Nvidia filters ,below is a video on how i resolved it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4WJCV-sJbg&t=99s


----------



## gunslingerjr (Oct 29, 2020)

Moench said:


> same problem here. latest nvidia driver installed. The recording is flickering like hell. Have you found any solution?



Good New!! i have found a solution, Below is a link of how i resolved it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4WJCV-sJbg&t=99s


----------



## gunslingerjr (Oct 29, 2020)

AlphaWu1f said:


> Hmmm I’ll check if mine are on still! I just recorded the other night and it worked fine and I could t figure out why, I’ll see if I turned the filters off at one point! Thanks for the heads up



You can still get it to function with the filters on, you need the filters now with this night mode, Check the link  below to resolve

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4WJCV-sJbg&t=99s


----------



## AlphaWu1f (Oct 31, 2020)

gunslingerjr said:


> I was receiving the same issue ,below is a video on how i resolved it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! The only issue now is the yellow frame around the game from Windows


gunslingerjr said:


> I was receiving the same issue ,below is a video on how i resolved it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This seems to work great! Thank you for the help. It is annoying having the yellow frame around the screen because of that (damn Windows) but very worth it to record with the filters on.


----------



## CamCamaro (Jan 10, 2021)

AlphaWu1f said:


> Recently setup a new computer to play/record with through OBS.
> i5-10400
> RTX 2060 Super
> Running OBS as Admin
> ...


Have we found a solution for this yet? Running into it now and its super frustrating


----------



## Harold (Jan 10, 2021)

IF you're using nvidia filters, don't


----------



## AlphaWu1f (Jan 10, 2021)

I turned off the Nvidia filters and haven’t had an issue, like he mentioned above.
But also I tired the window capture and that worked WITH the filters, but I switched back to game capture... at this moment I can’t remember why exactly but it was important for some reason and not worth bothering about the filters to me


----------



## Sash0 (Dec 12, 2022)

*Fix:* After disabling Desktop recording in Shadowplay, my buffer replay recording have no more flickering issue.
Shoutout to reddit post by Tostecles in this thread.

I am having similar issue. But in my case I have different setup. I am using OBS and NVIDIA Shadowplay. OBS to live stream/recording sometimes. And Shadowplay mainly for buffer reply. I know OBS does as well, but so far haven't explore.

This issue happened with the latest NVIDIA drivers 527.56. Haven't noticed it before. When I am using only Shadowplay and enable Desktop recording, I don't have flickering issue. It only happening when OBS running with Window Capturing (in my case to capture game) and at the same time Shadowplay buffer used to record.


----------

